# SUPER newbie with many industry ??'s



## Msritajanay (Oct 2, 2009)

I have so many questions about working as a makeup artist and im not sure who exactly to ask! PLEASE HELP ME!!! These arent all of my questions, but just the ones i can think of right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Are there certain brands that a person should use as a makeup artist? Do they all need to be high end? 

2. How long did it take you to build up your collection of makeup to use on others?

3. How MUCH makeup should I be working to build up?

4. What are some ideal starter kits that I should get?

5. What was your first official job as an artist?

6. Are there certain types of people that I should stay away from? 

7. Do you clean your brushes between clients? 

8. What are great ways to keep from contaminating my things?

9. When building a portfolio, is it okay if i take pictures with my own camera...or is it necessary for the pictures to be completely professional?

10. What are some things that you use for inspiration?

If you guys read these question and know answers to any of these please help me out! I really love makeup artistry and im slowly learning new things, so i really need some direction...

Thanks in advance


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 2, 2009)

Msritajanay said:


> I have so many questions about working as a makeup artist and im not sure who exactly to ask! PLEASE HELP ME!!! These arent all of my questions, but just the ones i can think of right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Odette (Oct 2, 2009)

Check here: Industry Discussion - Specktra.Net and you will find answers to most if not all your questions.

Pixiwoo and Enkoremakeup also have answers on their Youtube channels.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah you really need to do your research. There are different types of makeup artist .. beauty, print, tv/film, special fx 
Alot of your questions depend on what type of MUA you're trying to be. If you want to do like runway or makeup for mags (print) yeah you'll need professional pictures and a professionally presented portfolio. Basic  beauty classes wouldn't hurt either. This is a profession that requires huge investments in time and money and the rewards are not always immediate. and note most PAID artist aren't doing the type of makeup you see at MAC counters or even on specktra's face of the day board.. so just be forewarned


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 2, 2009)

1. Are there certain brands that a person should use as a makeup artist? Do they all need to be high end?  Well .. each brand has their signature products...myself and other artist i know used everything from MUFE to Wet and Wild.. you just have to know whats good and whats crap

2. How long did it take you to build up your collection of makeup to use on others? You'll be constantly adding to your kit. why because each job may require something different. like the makeup you do for a wedding with be different than the makeup you use for the runway

3. How MUCH makeup should I be working to build up? you must have a good moisturizer, primer, matifiers, various shades foundations, concealors AT MINIMUM and get a few shades of shadow (matte neutrals is suggest) a few blushes and a few lip colors to start out (thats not including eyeliner lip liner pencils etc) check out Camera Ready Cosmetics they sell a pre made kit 

4. What are some ideal starter kits that I should get? google Camera Ready Cosmetics

5. What was your first official job as an artist? I've been doing fashion shows all summer. I have another one coming up in two weeks. but keep in mind for the most part they aren't paid. You find that there are many dues to pay 

6. Are there certain types of people that I should stay away from? don't know how to answer that one. cause a lot of networking is often required just make sure the people you're dealing with are real professionals in the business

7. Do you clean your brushes between clients? hell yeah girl you crazy

8. What are great ways to keep from contaminating my things? use disposable wands and sponges and use a spatula to scoop out your foundations and cremes ...wipe off shadows blushes or any powders you use. sanitize your hands

9. When building a portfolio, is it okay if i take pictures with my own camera...or is it necessary for the pictures to be completely professional?
like i said before it depends. if you're really going for the gold then yeah you should get professional pictures and a professional portfolio. If you're bootleg there are no rules

10. What are some things that you use for inspiration?
fashion magazines (essence, elle, vogue) books (bobbi brown, Iman, Nars) 

Also check the following site

kit info 
Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist - Film, Video, Photography

general newb make up questions 
Mary Erickson, TheMakeupArtist.com - A Q&A page of makeup, hair styling and wardrobe questions with answers from one of Southern California's best makeup artists

good luck


----------



## Msritajanay (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for this info you guys! with the info already on specktra, i think im off to a pretty good start


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_kit info 
Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist - Film, Video, Photography_

 
Thank you for this link! It is great


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 9, 2009)

1. Are there certain brands that a person should use as a makeup artist? Do they all need to be high end? 

No they do not all need to be high end, but do make sure that they are all high quality. Your products should perform as intended otherwise you can easily end up with a very unhappy client. Just make sure you test for color payoff, longevity and oxidation.

2. How long did it take you to build up your collection of makeup to use on others?

Your kit will never stop growing. Just make sure when you start out that you are buying for what you need. If you are doing bridal, don’t buy for print or stage. Do your research and build your kit accordingly.

3. How MUCH makeup should I be working to build up?

I’m not so sure what you mean by this question? Do you mean how much of each product should you have?

4. What are some ideal starter kits that I should get?

Personally I don’t like starter kits, I find I always end up with a whole bunch of filler crap I don’t like. I do however love palettes. These are a great way to build a kit in a cost effective manor. Check out Graftobain, RCMA & the MUFE flash color palettes.

5. What was your first official job as an artist?

I started out doing bridal and branched out from there. I live in a city where there is a lot of stage and print work (no runway... boo this is something I would love to do someday)

6. Are there certain types of people that I should stay away from? 

Yes. People who would love to work with you as long as there is no contract involved. 

7. Do you clean your brushes between clients? 
Always. Your level of sanitation will be a part of your rep as an artist. Keep it clean. Disinfect everything between uses. 

8. What are great ways to keep from contaminating my things?

Disposables and alcohol. 

9. When building a portfolio, is it okay if i take pictures with my own camera...or is it necessary for the pictures to be completely professional?

This is personal preference. But just remember, the more professional the portfolio, the more professional the jobs you will be able to land. Work it into your contract so you get a selection of images (just know in most print work you will not be able to do this. The images will belong to the firm that hires you and they will not let you take pics of the models.) It is a double edge sword sometimes, awesome jobs often mean you own no rights to the images and cannot use them in a portfolio, however you do get credit for the work, can still use it on a resume and often pay better.

10. What are some things that you use for inspiration?
Know your trends and know your colors. This will get you far. I tend not to get to wrapped up in my own personal inspiration, this is because I stay more focused on what it is my client wants. However, understanding how to draw from various techniques, color stories and passion to translate into a look that your client wants is invaluable.

HTP!


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Yeah you really need to do your research. There are different types of makeup artist .. beauty, print, tv/film, special fx 
Alot of your questions depend on what type of MUA you're trying to be. If you want to do like runway or makeup for mags (print) yeah you'll need professional pictures and a professionally presented portfolio. Basic beauty classes wouldn't hurt either. This is a profession that requires huge investments in time and money and the rewards are not always immediate. and note most *PAID artist aren't doing the type of makeup you see at MAC counters or even on specktra's face of the day board.. so just be forewarned*_

 
What do you mean by this? Because I would like to do some freelancing as well, maybe print/film in a couple of years when my skills are up to par, but now maybe bridal, proms, etc.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_What do you mean by this? Because I would like to do some freelancing as well, maybe print/film in a couple of years when my skills are up to par, but now maybe bridal, proms, etc._

 
If you are paid to do print/runway/theater etc. there is not any wiggle room for creative interuptation. You will most often be coping the work a lead artist has already created. Also you will need to know how different makeup holds up in different lighting. You can't do the same kind of makeup for theater that you would do for print. You need to know how different colors and textures film and hold up under various types lighting. Most importantly you need to learn how to work, and retouch very quickly. Paid jobs are awesome but you will be on someone elses time and it sounds corny but time is money. The MU is not the only person who works with the model and you will often have to share with the stylist, hairstylist ect.

Speaking from personal experiance, every facet of being a MU is hella different. Bridal did not prepare me for theater (at all! so different) and theater didn't prepare me for print. It's all very different. Taking classes before you do any of this is highly recommended as they will teach you things you need to know about lighting and industry. Most good schools will also help you put together a decent professional portfolio as well.

HTP


----------



## aeni (Oct 28, 2009)

1. Are there certain brands that a person should use as a makeup artist? Do they all need to be high end? 

Not everything needs to be high end.  I don't shop for makeup at a department store but makeup supply stores (mainly Frends, Naimies, MUFE, Temptu, Kett etc - it's always better to buy direct and try to get student or pro discounts).  Every MUA is different in what they like to use.  Some like Smashbox, some like RCMA, some make sure to have Armani foundations in their kit.  The point is to try things out and make them work.

2. How long did it take you to build up your collection of makeup to use on others?

As long as I've been doing makeup.  A large chunk of it came from makeup school and other chunks have been from makeup conventions.

3. How MUCH makeup should I be working to build up?

A good makeup artist should be able to work with a white, black, red, blue and yellow.  They'd be able to make any color foundation, blush, lip, even an eyeshadow.  You think on your feet with what you got basically.  You don't need a room full of makeup to be an amazing makeup artist - you have to have a clean, sanitized makeup kit that is only used for clients and a great personality.

4. What are some ideal starter kits that I should get?

CameraReadyCosmetics makes a good one.

5. What was your first official job as an artist?

A short film.

6. Are there certain types of people that I should stay away from? 

People that want to take advantage of you and those that have "sexual harassment" written all over them.  Always check people's references.

7. Do you clean your brushes between clients? 

ALWAYS and stock up on way more just in case one gets dropped and you don't have time to clean it.  Don't be surprised years from now if you have 1000 brushes.

8. What are great ways to keep from contaminating my things?

99% alcohol in a spray bottle, Parian Spirit in a spray bottle, kleenex, a palette, a palette knife to decant, hand sanitizer, never blowing on product or the client - use an airbrush or blowdryer, cleaning solution and paper towels to clean an area before I put out my kit and afterwards to clean up messes, etc etc etc

9. When building a portfolio, is it okay if i take pictures with my own camera...or is it necessary for the pictures to be completely professional?

Better to be professional.  People judge pictures, models, and clothing themselves and not just pictures of makeup.  A good makeup can be ruined by a bad picture just like a good picture can be ruined by a bad makeup.

10. What are some things that you use for inspiration?

Anything and everything.  I try not to look at other peoples creative work as that influences me.  I only look for techniques.


----------

